# Topics > Toys >  Code-a-Pillar, robot caterpillar toy, Fisher-Price, Inc., East Aurora, New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Fisher-Price, Inc.

fisher-price.com/codeapillar

----------


## Airicist

Fisher Price Code-a-Pillar lets you plug and program a little robot friend

Published on Jan 6, 2016




> Designed for kids aged 3-8, this little caterpillar has snap-on parts that make it do things. Take a look at the little critter in action.


"Fisher-Price's adorable new robot caterpillar wants to teach preschoolers to code"

by Scott Stein
January 6, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Code-a-Pillar Robot Teaches Kids to Code | Mashable CES 2016

Published on Jan 6, 2016




> An adorable new Fisher-Price caterpillar toy aims to teach kids the basics of coding.
> 
> The company is showing off at the 2016 Consumer Electronics Show the Think & Learn Code-a-Pillar, a toy that teaches kids ages 3 to 8 problem solving and sequencing. By directing the caterpillar to move in a certain pattern, it reinforces skills associated with writing code.

----------


## Airicist

CES 2016: Fisher-Price Code-a-Pillar Demo & Interview

Published on Jan 8, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Code-a-Pillar - Fisher Price coding for kids

Published on Mar 29, 2016




> We have a look at the Fisher Price Think and Play range. In particular this Code-a-Pillar toy offers a simple coding experience.

----------


## Airicist

Fisher Price Code-a-Pillar -SmythsToys

Published on Aug 18, 2016




> The Think and Learn Code-a-pillar learning toy from Fisher price will encourage your little one to experiment as they play. Code-a-pillar will help them to develop skills like critical thinking, reasoning, discovery, memory, problem solving and experimentation.
> 
> Code-a-pillar inspires little learners to be big thinkers by encouraging them to arrange and rearrange the easy-to-connect segments in multiple combinations, making Code-a-pillar go forward, left, right or wherever they choose.
> 
> There's no end to the combinations your little one can make! Mix up the segments and put them back together to send Code-a-pillar in a different direction every time!

----------

